# Best iPad app for MIDI CC control?



## Maestro77 (Apr 26, 2012)

Based on responses from another thread I'm starting this one. I'm looking for the best iPad app to control MIDI CC data. I'm on a Mac Pro running Logic. Don't care about DAW transport controls or even mixing, really (although I suspect most apps throw in as many features as possible). What's out there and which are your favorites? Thanks!


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 28, 2012)

LASS is working well here.
http://www.whinecellarstudio.com/home/antidote2.html


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 28, 2012)

TouchOSC (that's what Antidote runs on, and I believe Jim wrote another profile that isn't only for one synth).

http://hexler.net/software/touchosc


----------



## whinecellar (Apr 28, 2012)

+1 for TouchOSC. It's as good as it gets, super-easy to roll your own controllers and they're constantly adding new features, controller types, etc. Highly recommended.


----------



## adg21 (Apr 28, 2012)

Maestro77 @ Fri Apr 27 said:


> although I suspect most apps throw in as many features as possible). What's out there and which are your favorites? Thanks!



There are not many. Go to the app store and have a look. TouchOSC is pretty much _it_. 

It sounds like you want some very simple faders for CC. Something like this takes literally seconds to make. It can be as simple or as complex as you like.


----------



## spectrum (Apr 29, 2012)

Nah...Touch OSC is my least favorite.

I think MIDI Touch is WAY better. It's far easier to use and you can do all the setup on the iPad itself....it's plenty flexible too.

If you want to go crazy, the Lemur app is amazing too....especially for the fancy physics controllers. All the setup happens on the desktop though, which adds an additional step...but it's a great app too. Can create very sophisticated looking interfaces as well.

But MIDI Touch is my #1 recommendation....it's great, well supported and very reasonable too.


----------



## ThomasL (Apr 29, 2012)

Lemur, period.

Costs more than the rest but it's worth it. The ability to get a "drag" or "resistance" on the faders is worth it alone, creates a much nicer/smoother CC ride than anything else.

And the programmability (correct word?) is beyond belief...


----------



## pablo1980 (Apr 29, 2012)

I asked this in the other topic, but maybe you can help me: 
Is there a way to have midi feedback in cubase?

If I record cc automation in a track which has lemur in the input and a vsti in the output, How can the lemur receive midi data from that track when I press play (and maybe even correct the automation)

Thanks!


----------



## ThomasL (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm sure there is a way to do that, I haven't had the need for feedback. I use it just to input MIDI CC data in a better way, no need to "see it" afterwards, I "hear it". It's like having the MIDI keyboard showing what notes were played, I hear that too :D 

But check the Lemur forums, lots of good info there.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 30, 2012)

Dumb Question, but is it possible to use the iPad as just the display + controller of a 1U design running Scope/Reaper and Kontakt......?
I really like the enlargened screen instead of the small hardware LCDs, and would love to have something that changes according to your needs on the fly, would MIDI Touch ba capable of this...?
I still have been trying to decide a way to lessen the load on my eyes and feet.
I love the 6 x large LCDs and the incredible sound of Solaris, but my 88 noter has the smallest LCD I've seen since the Roland MC500-MKII, it's killing me....

Thanks


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Thomas,

Is there an online tutorial of any kind on setting up the Lemur app as a simple standalone midi controller? 

Or do you have to implement that as part of an OSC communication with the sequencer? I'm struggling with getting my head around OSCulator and Logic..!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Maestro77 (Apr 30, 2012)

Synesthesia @ Mon Apr 30 said:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> Is there an online tutorial of any kind on setting up the Lemur app as a simple standalone midi controller?
> 
> ...


+1. would LOVE to see this.


----------



## ThomasL (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't know about any tutorial, I simply followed the manual and setup a WiFi-MIDI network.

I'll just start a new thread for this...


EDIT, here it is: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... highlight=


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 30, 2012)

just for perspective, Touch OSC is $5, Midi Touch is $20, and Lemur is $50.

AC-7 Core is good for controlling Logic and Pro Tools, although I sort of prefer Touch OSC's Logic profile despite its much more basic graphics. (AC-7 is a mixing controller, not a DIY one.)

I haven't tried Midi Touch.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 2, 2012)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Apr 30 said:


> just for perspective, Touch OSC is $5, Midi Touch is $20, and Lemur is $50.
> 
> AC-7 Core is good for controlling Logic and Pro Tools, although I sort of prefer Touch OSC's Logic profile despite its much more basic graphics. (AC-7 is a mixing controller, not a DIY one.)
> 
> I haven't tried Midi Touch.



Nick, re AC-7, what do you mean by DIY in this context? Do you mean its not a remote recording app?


----------



## windshore (May 2, 2012)

Check out V-control.
It seems much more evolved than Touch OSC.
I don't have an iPad yet, but seeing demos on V-control are making me think of getting one to replace my old mackie control.


----------



## JMDNYC (May 2, 2012)

windshore @ Wed May 02 said:


> Check out V-control.
> I don't have an iPad yet, but seeing demos on V-control are making me think of getting one to replace my old mackie control.



I have both a V-Control and an old Mackie Control, and I can't yet get rid of the Mackie, much as I would like to reclaim the desk space. V-Control is great, but on a long pass your finger gets stuck to the glass. A physical fader is just easier to use. Also the big transport buttons are much more useful than the little V-Control ones. 

I'm waiting for AVID to make a D-Command Mini.


----------



## quantum7 (May 2, 2012)

+1000 For MIDI Touch


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 2, 2012)

> Nick, re AC-7, what do you mean by DIY in this context? Do you mean its not a remote recording app?



AC-7 is the iPad equivalent to a HUI or other hardware controller, i.e. it behaves like you have a mixer in front of you. DIY controllers give you building blocks - sliders, buttons, knobs, etc. - that you put together to do whatever you want.

Two very different products.

This is AC-7:

http://saitarasoftware.com/Site/AC-7_Core_Family.html


----------



## NYC Composer (May 2, 2012)

Yes, I've seen the Ac-7, just wasn't sure what DIY meant in this context. Thanks for clarifying.

Not to derail, but if what I really want to do is be able to stand in the recording booth (separate from my control room) and do an overdub session from there using an iPad app that will allow me to record a track, record subsequent new tracks (think acoustic gtrs or vocals) with something that emulates Cubase Mac closely enough that I can mix a little as I go for better monitor levels as I stack vocal tracks-what's the best app for that sort of thing?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 2, 2012)

What about a screen sharing program? That would be a perfect emulation of Cubase.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 2, 2012)

Ummm.

edit-wait, I just realized you're serious. What sort of range can they cover, and can they do it wirelessly and allow you to use the iPad for mouse movements? I know I'm eons behind...


----------



## NYC Composer (May 7, 2012)

Bump-ditty-bumpbump


----------



## dedersen (May 8, 2012)

Larry, there's an app that I have used a few times that basically turns your iPad into an additional monitor for your desktop machine, but with touch-screen functionality. I tried using it for drawing in CC curves with my finger, but it was a bit fiddly moving the CC window back and forth. The app worked really well though, and works over wifi. So the range is whatever your wifi can reach.

Think it's called "iDisplay" or something simiarly. I don't have my iPad close so I can't check. There are probably a range of apps that offer this sort of functionality though.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 8, 2012)

Thanks, man-I'd love to hear from someone who's doing what I describe-overdubbing from a distance using the iPad as a second touchpad/screen for their DAW....


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 8, 2012)

Larry, I'm a huge fan of TeamViewer.

www.TeamViewer.com

It's free for personal use. I use it for this kind of thing, but mainly when I'm traveling - it puts my main computer on my iPad anywhere in the world.

And this isn't a "has anyone tried this" kind of thing, because there's nothing to try. It's not an extended desktop or anything, it's simply a screen sharing program that just works.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 8, 2012)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue May 08 said:


> Larry, I'm a huge fan of TeamViewer.
> 
> www.TeamViewer.com
> 
> ...



Thanks Nick, but can you break it down for me a bit? Are you able to use the touchpad on your IPad for mouse movements on your computer? Will it simply operate Cubase from a distance? Latency?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 8, 2012)

Yup, that's how it works - you move the cursor and tap to click (plus there's a virtual keyboard). The screen scrolls along. You can put it on an iPhone too, as well as Windows, Mac, Linux...they probably have an Android version too.

There is some latency when you're using an iPad - I'd say 200ms - but you're just using it to control the transport, so that shouldn't matter.

My suggestion is that you just download it onto your iPad and Mac (or PC?) and try it. It's free, and it's not invasive software that's going to blow your system.

I use it to control one of my Windows machines that has XP Home (no Remote Desktop Connection), and it's way faster than VNC (and faster than controlling from an iPad). As I probably posted in this thread, I also use it to connect to my office Mac from my iPad when I'm traveling, for instance to look up someone's email address. That lets me travel with my iPad rather than lugging a heavy laptop around.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 8, 2012)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue May 08 said:


> Yup, that's how it works - you move the cursor and tap to click (plus there's a virtual keyboard). The screen scrolls along. You can put it on an iPhone too, as well as Windows, Mac, Linux...they probably have an Android version too.
> 
> There is some latency when you're using an iPad - I'd say 200ms - but you're just using it to control the transport, so that shouldn't matter.
> 
> ...



Awesome. Off to buy a refurb iPad 2 or some such.


----------



## artsUNMUTED (May 8, 2012)

Lemur is the dream come true. I don't want to advertise here, but have a look at http://www.artsunmuted.com (www.artsunmuted.com) and see what you can do with Lemur. Flexibility (you can control many devices from one template or use several iPads to control one device), programmability and stability. And the physics of the controllers are unrivalled - they are very smooth, precise and responsive. 

In my studio, I started to use two iPads - one for my orchestral templates for track selection and instrument control, and the other one for just released qb controller - a unique control surface with almost 1000 controllers for Cubase and Nuendo. This setup works great and I tend to use my Avid MC Pro less and less these days.

I really recommend Lemur as the best MIDI control app.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 9, 2012)

For my simple purposes-overdubbing from my vocal booth-why would it be as good as a mirror of Cubase on my Mac in my control room?


----------



## artsUNMUTED (May 9, 2012)

You were looking for the best iOS MIDI app. Lemur can grow with you and you can use it for many other purses. Also I hate latency of screen sharing or remote desktop solutions plus you have to install additional software.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 9, 2012)

I wasn't, actually  I was looking for the most efficient solution fora specific function. I wish you luck with your app-looks cool!


----------



## hazza (May 10, 2012)

Midi Touch user here, great app and dead simple to set up. Can't recommend however since the developer seems to have done a runner.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 10, 2012)

artsUNM, as with all screen sharing programs not built into the OS, you only have to run the TeamViewer program on the host and on the slave. There's no other software to install.

Screen sharing is a totally different thing from a controller. Of course there's going to be latency if you're sending the entire KVM over wi-fi instead of just sending MIDI commands. However, over gigabit ethernet it's a lot faster.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jun 16, 2012)

JMDNYC @ Wed May 02 said:


> windshore @ Wed May 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Check out V-control.
> ...




I just got my iPad 3 this week( :D :D :D :D ) and started looking into the DAW controller Apps. I bought TouchOSC last night and am really impressed - but got a little annoyed with creating/editing layers - not extremely intuitive and I had a lot of issues editing their pre-made logic layer for CC assignments. 

Lemur looks great but I've really taken to the demos for V-Control myself(especially being a Logic user). The V-Window feature alone seems to make the price of admission fair($50). My only question is whether or not you can control MIDI CC assignments within the app - I've searched around but can't find a definitive answer to that question - It's not a total deal breaker as I can still use my MIDI keyboard - but it could make Lemur more attractive especially since it's the same price. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


Ryan


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 16, 2012)

I bought an iPad 2 for the sole purpose of doing remote recording-from my vocal booth as opposed to running back and forth to the control room to overdub. bought AC-7 for this purpose, and for that SPECIFIC purpose, it works-sorta. The play and record buttons don't necessarily stay lit. They're working but no visual feedback. Still, I've used it successfully with a few workarounds on three sessions so far. It connects easily.

I wonder if anything emulates Cubase and works flawlessly. i suspect not.


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jun 17, 2012)

prscully20 @ Sat Jun 16 said:


> I just got my iPad 3 this week( :D :D :D :D ) and started looking into the DAW controller Apps. I bought TouchOSC last night and am really impressed - but got a little annoyed with creating/editing layers - not extremely intuitive and I had a lot of issues editing their pre-made logic layer for CC assignments.
> 
> Lemur looks great but I've really taken to the demos for V-Control myself(especially being a Logic user). The V-Window feature alone seems to make the price of admission fair($50). My only question is whether or not you can control MIDI CC assignments within the app - I've searched around but can't find a definitive answer to that question - It's not a total deal breaker as I can still use my MIDI keyboard - but it could make Lemur more attractive especially since it's the same price. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


Hey Ryan,

I've been using TouchOSC for a bit now, and it seems to work really well for me for both Logic control and midi cc data entry. It did take me a bit to figure out how to get a custom tab(s) setup. If you're having specific trouble, I may be able to help. Let me know...


----------



## ed buller (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm really liking the arts Unmuted software on Lemur......

Most Tasty

e


----------

